# New war in America



## DCcam87 (Mar 4, 2013)

So who here thinks there will be a race war in America? I personally believe that it is coming within the next 5-10 years. I would like to hear other peoples opinions on this matter.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think we have 5-10 years to find out!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

If our current leaders and their media sops continue their games , it won't take that long.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

well I hope not because most American will commit suicide from multiple 
personality disorder :nuts: As few Americans are not of some division

Hardly anyone I know does not have Indian French German Mexican 
Italian polish Greek Czechoslovakian Christian Jewish Catholic black white
Not to mention my ancestors the Irish would hump a stump 
So killing each other over race would be kinda dumb you would probably 
end up killing a relative.
Now unless they are a politician I do not see the need to get all violent.

If people cannot see the middle east and understand why this is a bad
idea I have doubts on their sanity.:ghost:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's exactly what Hiwall was getting at, but I think we'll see economic collapse first. There's a lot of different ways that might play out, and they are all bad, some are much worse than others. In many of those potential scenarios I think besides an economy that craters we'll see racial based violence but not what I think of in terms of a race war, when I think of that term South Africa, especially post Apartheid comes to mind with the slaughter of the Dutch (whites)

There are already large segments of people, especially in the huge metropolitan areas that see themselves as victims, when we're talking a WROL situation, they will not feel guilty getting what they think is "payback" especially if it helps them get stuff they didn't have before they did something evil..

Anyway, I hope that's not how it goes, but since we have such a diverse society that self segregates and clusters into areas, preferring to identify themselves as Black-Americans, or Mexican-Americans, etc, we won't have the benefit of "we're all in this together" like in Ferfal's blog when collapse hit Argentina.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyphenated_American

http://www.silverbearcafe.com/private/10.08/tshtf1.html


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

DCcam87 said:


> So who here thinks there will be a race war in America? I personally believe that it is coming within the next 5-10 years. I would like to hear other peoples opinions on this matter.


I would not fear that fight on my ground....


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

nightwing said:


> well I hope not because most American will commit suicide from multiple
> personality disorder :nuts: As few Americans are not of some division
> 
> Hardly anyone I know does not have Indian French German Mexican
> ...


The only ones left with relatively a single race is those descendents of white Europeans that came to this country a long time ago, old guys and gals that are basically dieing off. And even my background is mixed, my dads parents came from Norway but on my moms' side is French, Irish and Sioux. But I have known a number of single race families, but these days it's becoming more and more of a homogenized situation, so it fits what you have said. I too believe as Dakine has mentioned, it's going to be an economic collapse and it's not going to be pretty. I believe race may not be a really big issue but rather the haves and have nots, it may well be that you better look like your are poor, destitute and hungry even if your pantries are full.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I do not see a race war coming outside of urban population centers and those are easy enough to avoid.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Vikings last words were excellent advice I too think it will be economic.
the inner cities as DCcam87 considered may draw racial lines like L.A. 

Some places may have very little trouble and try to keep civility and 
law & order I know a few places I have lived the officers were unpaid 
older retired and were pretty nice places almost like Mayberry RFD.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

bigg777 said:


> I do not see a race war coming outside of urban population centers and those are easy enough to avoid.


That's my thinking as well but I think it will be based on economic status as too. I just don't think you'll see middle & upper income blacks fighting alongside the ghetto thugs.

I think the low income minorities in the urban areas think their economic predicament is someone else's fault instead of the direct result of their choices & values.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I would echo the thoughts of those who think the inner cities would be the areas to avoid. The real overt racism I see today is that of the "new" Black Panthers. They continue to try to stir up racial strife wherever they can. If white groups did that, they would be crucified in the media. If a race war comes, it will be poor inner city people trying to escape poverty as much as anything in my opinion. The inner cities are just horrible slums that no one should have to raise their children in.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think it unlikely as the OP stated the question. However, I think the possibility of civil war exists and if it occurs race may be a factor in which side one joins. The sides may form up along what we now see as party lines where race is a predictor, but not a determining factor in voting.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I've lived in the inner city for a time which had a multitude of different nationalities. Natural segregation was normal, but there was some mixing. There's little real hope of escaping the slums in inner cities.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Just stopped by for a moment and saw this post and I think somewhere it got mixed up a bit.
I don't see it as a race war but more of a "color" war, the brown folks don't see themselves as "American" they see themselves as Latinos living in the US, even those who were born here 50 years ago still have heavy accents because they only speak English when they have to, in their own communities they speak Spanish, they as a rule live in their own areas and see anybody not of brown skin as an intruder.

The Blacks were for the most part all born here but they too don't speak "English",they have their own dialect, I can sit in a cafe close to blacks and don't understand a third of their words, I see blacks with a degree saying "I axed" instead of I asked. all to the point that most blacks or Latinos or Asians live among their own and don't see themselves as "Americans" whole sections of cities have become racial turf and if you're not brown or black or yellow etc then you don't belong there, even tho you are 100 % White American and maybe were born in that area.

So, yes I see a war coming, a color war as opposed to a race war if that makes sense to anybody but me. As for me and mine, we will stay low and out of it until we no longer can. The sad part is those of color who don't identify with color but with country, they will have it worse then most, accepted by neither side.

This is just how I see it YMMD.

Hozaybuck


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

DCcam87 said:


> So who here thinks there will be a race war in America? I personally believe that it is coming within the next 5-10 years. I would like to hear other peoples opinions on this matter.


Continuing economic struggles yes, race war no.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I think a class war makes sense, but people would have to get a lot more desperate and pissed off first.

Race war? If we were going to have one it would have been in the 60s and 70s. I think it's a myth perpetuated by racists to divide and conquer through paranoia.


----------



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

Since I work with an Asian I hear about all the black on Asian attacks even from states away. They knew about the knockout game a long time before white people started talking about it. Looking at how the riots in ST Louis are all for a guy shot 10 min after being caught on video committing a violent felony the media is partially responsible for trying to pretend 
http://shtfplan.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/michaelbrown1-e1408126335433.jpg 
was actually the same as the baby picture they showed.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Let's step back for a minute and take a look...

Back in the 50's and 60's (I was not around before that!) This group was good this group bad. It was all over the evening news, black/white.... The 70's come around and all groups are the same. Except that is for the 'commies' in Vietnam. We won that one, right? I saw it on the MSM news.... The 80's come and go, the 90's same. Have we finally reached a point where none of this matters, we are all just people of the world??? You still hear very little, on the MSM of black/white/religion/country. All was good, we are all the same finally!!! Then comes the 'new millennia'. All of a sudden the MSM takes a different road. We start to see this religious group or that ethnic group being 'bad' while the rest of us are 'good. 

Then, comes 9/11/01. ALL of a sudden this groups is bad again, that religion is bad again. It seems like we have spent waaaaaaaay to many years without a 'bad guy' to hate. The U. S. starts taking a lot of tax money away from our infrastructure and sends it to protect us from the 'evil dooers'. Then comes Barak Obama. ALlll of a sudden, the first black this, the first Hispanic that... comes into the evening news. All of the raciest terms we have been told do not matter for many years, are now MSM talking points!!! Does anyone remember back that far? B. O. the first black this, the first black that.... White house appointees, the first Hispanic woman, the first whatever... I thought it didn't matter anymore!!!! No, all of a sudden it is now important. 

These days it seems all we hear is about religion or ethnic origin. Who has money, who doesn't! Those years of making it not important seem to have not done anything, NOW it IS important!!!

Does anyone remember back that far???? The MSM and therefore, our beloved Government, NEEDS to have a fight going on between one group or another. If the citizens of the U. S. ever realized who the real enemy was, it would not go well. Our keepers NEED to have us divided and hating each other.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

DCcam87 said:


> So who here thinks there will be a race war in America? I personally believe that it is coming within the next 5-10 years. I would like to hear other peoples opinions on this matter.


In MHO NO!

I do not, because I have been hearing the Blacks this, the blacks that for 40 years & nothing has happen. I heard this because I live in the South.
Other part of the USA, i am sure others where blamed for the pending boom.
Could it happen, Yes, another Dr King type shooting & police shooting of unarmed protester after the shooting, sure it could spin out of control.
But It is unlikely, whites are about 66% of the register voter in the USA.
All the non whites including the ones in the military & police force would have to all move at once to even make a stand.
This will be even harder with HLS in place.
Most people on both sides of any race war are smarter then that.
Congress has proven to be the best way to get even or free stuff in this day & time.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

no doubt - but not sure why you think 5-10 years 

any serious SHTF that occurs - under any of the possible SHTF scenarios - could go racial in a blink of an eye ....

looting will occur ... 100% guaranteed .... the retail will be completely gone in a few days and the stores likely burned out .... then what? .... you think it stops? .... residential raids will start - might even start immediately in conjunction with retail looting - God be with the people living between the ghetto and a shopping mall ... retail confrontation will be between the looters and police - they are all one color - blue .... residential areas will be personal .... and when the first carload of looters get wiped out by a neighborhood defense group .... justified or unjustified .... not going to matter one bit ..... if CNN or FOX is still up & running - it goes nationwide within an hour - carnage in living color ..... 4 or 5 Trayvons or Mike Browns in one swell swoope .... once it starts it'll be a tit for tat affair across the country .... each incident becoming larger, more serious and bloodier ....

the whole St Louis SHTF isn't done and still volatile .... it most certainly has the distinct possibility of igniting a riot based on race .... if you think a Zimmerman 2 of the Midwest wouldn't go volcanic instantly - think twice


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> no doubt - but not sure why you think 5-10 years
> 
> any serious SHTF that occurs - under any of the possible SHTF scenarios - could go racial in a blink of an eye ....
> 
> ...


"Any serious SHTF" I agree, but do not see that as a race war, even if groups brake off in race for protection.
I have black friends who live & hang out with mostly black people, so if they group with them in a SHTF scenario I would understand they are looking out for their family. Family comes first.
This is still a economic struggle to me, race grouping is a side effect, not the cause.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

DCcam87 said:


> So who here thinks there will be a race war in America? I personally believe that it is coming within the next 5-10 years. I would like to hear other peoples opinions on this matter.


Read Thomas W. Chittum's book Civil War 2 for a pretty good analysis. The book was written in 1997. As you read it, think about what the author predicted would happen and look at what actually happened and what is currently happening. His accuracy in predicting events is very good. That's not to say we're definitely in for a bloody national confrontation, but we are primed.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

the big problem is the aftermath just like the NAZI"S once people 
are put in power by the same [email protected] they will round up any accused 
on the flimsiest of evidence a quick trial and hang you.

too bad he did not write the book Nuremberg II and as in all these 
past histories the power brokers will place the officials after the depression 
the agreement was hammered by three brothers of the standing banks.

Notice how they protect banks bail them out but no one goes to jail 
fines that does not even scratch the surface of their bonus checks 
too powerful to fail and to rich to go to jail


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think you get economic turmoil or collapse, followed by civil unrest, followed by a lot of minority people boiling out of the inner city looking for loot and consequently being shot by a lot of non-minority people. Not sure if that's a race war or natural selection.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Hitler had the same mentality.*

Thomas W. Chittum is an author, Chittum predicts that the United States will soon face Balkanization and a second Civil War based on racial conflicts. He also says that he plans to move to upstate New York because it would likely still be a Caucasian-controlled area after the American Southwest effectively becomes part of Mexico due to immigration by 2020.
(In his earlier racial typology, German philosopher Christoph Meinersput forth that Caucasians had the "whitest, most blooming and most delicate skin". Europeans with darker skin he considered "dirty whites", admixed with Mongolian. Such views were typical of early scientific attempts at racial classification, where skin pigmentation was regarded as the main difference between races.)


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone ever ask the question.....how much money do these Chittum types make off your paranoia? 

No, there isn't going to be a shooting race war, it's an economic war and it's been going on for decades and the affluent are winning. 

As to Furgeson, Mo. (not St. Louis proper) I'd say they have a valid point and I don't doubt it at all, but it's not so much to race as to privilege. A couple years ago a cop shot a college student who was drunk in his apartment and had a knife standing in his living room, the cop was more than 20 feet away on the porch and it was a justified shooting. Now, I'm not as agile I use to be, but I can tell you there is still no one walking the face of the earth that cad do harm to me with a kitchen knife over 20 feet away, I don't care what kung fu movie you watch and I've never seen a 18 foot knife. 

Before that one, a bubba county mounty killed a guy shooting him in the back of the head claiming he was trying to run him down in reverse, to do that the guy would have had to be driving out of a river as the car was on the banks. 

Both of these were not black guys, they were poor white guys.

Cops in slow areas get bored and look for trouble, if it's not there some will fabricate it. A good cop is much like a lock on a door, they keep honest people honest. If you want issues leave the lock off the door and invite trouble. 

There have always been bad cops any cop will tell you that. There are bullies with a badge. But I can tell you there are more with bad attitudes than decades ago and much of it stems from a military mindset. Just as there are civilians just itching for a reason to go into a battle and there are cops with the same mentality. Both watch too many doomsday or war movies and hang around "like minded" types. 

Out of this there will be some changes, military equipment will be curbed in many situations, the cop's toys are going to be put up and entrusted to those who actually need such in certain circumstances. Many police departments are going to be reviewing their public relations activities and attitudes on the street, that's over due IMO. 
Looters will be rounded up later and put where they belong. 

I also believe the cop who shot that kid will be arrested and most likely convicted, I'd say he's on his way to jail in a federal prison. No badge is a license to kill. The cops life was not in danger when the fatal shots were fired, so he's had. I'd say the police chief is also done as well as the prosecutor dragging his feet, obviously political. The Governor isn't running for office again. 

Attitudes need to change. Change won't happen without getting involved in communities and it's human nature not to get involved, that's how your powers to be get away with much of what they do on many fronts. It will blow over and the economic war will continue. Good luck!


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

readytogo said:


> Thomas W. Chittum is an author, Chittum predicts that the United States will soon face Balkanization and a second Civil War based on racial conflicts. He also says that he plans to move to upstate New York because it would likely still be a Caucasian-controlled area after the American Southwest effectively becomes part of Mexico due to immigration by 2020.
> 
> (In his earlier racial typology, German philosopher Christoph Meinersput forth that Caucasians had the "whitest, most blooming and most delicate skin". Europeans with darker skin he considered "dirty whites", admixed with Mongolian. Such views were typical of early scientific attempts at racial classification, where skin pigmentation was regarded as the main difference between races.)


Balkanization isn't out of the question, IMO. And being a white guy, were the balkanization to take place along racial lines then I'd rather be in the northeast (I'm in upstate NY, by the way) than most other locales. Given that most of New York State is actually very conservative or libertarian (the exceptions being Tompkins, Albany and the counties around NYC), I don't see his idea is all that goofy.

What does Meiners' views have to do with anything? And what was your point? I'm not trying to be rude...it's just not apparent to me.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Ozarker said:


> Anyone ever ask the question.....how much money do these Chittum types make off your paranoia?


$0.00 for me. I found the PDF online.

If you don't want to read it, fine. If you do read it and can tell me the guy is off-his-rocker nuts, please do.

I don't go for tinfoil-hat b.s. ever but I will contribute to a thread when I can, and this author had captured a bit about what the OP was writing in a way that did not seem particularly odd to me.


----------



## Badley (Aug 18, 2014)

Ozarker, before you "convict" the cop in Ferguson you need to have all the facts. Story just out purported to be his side is much different than what MSM and the protestors have been saying. Not saying Wilson was justified, just that none of know ALL the facts at this point.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Only one person knows all the facts in this case.

I will keep an eye out for the officers version of what took place. No, I have not come to any conclusion, just curious.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Badley, that's just the way I think it's going to shake out, I'm not convicting Wilson. Most oficers in Mo. have tassers, this kid was not close and had already been shot so I just don't see the threat to justify the kill shot to the top of the head. Wait till the final determination is made, but that's how I see it from what we do know. I'll speculate and guess the next to the last shot was just above the subject's eye, the last shot was to the top of the head, my assumption because the subject was falling forward by the time both shots were made. No burns, so they were not close. 

I'll go further, the subject probably did reach in, an assault on a PO is a felony, probably the justification the PO had to start shooting, but every shot must be accounted for and it's the last two that are really questionable. I'd say that Wilson should have stopped firing after the 4 shots and the kid could have, may have survived. 

When I was a kid my uncle was chief of detective, in those days if a cop couldn't take a punch he or she didn't belong in a uniform. They didn't worry about being sued for putting a round in someone's leg. Today, police departments and municipalities are so afraid of getting sued they tell the officers, justify the shoot, empty your weapon as it shows that you feared for your life.....total BS. Shooting once may leave the suspect alive to sue another day. SOP here is to fire at least three times and they better fire more than that. 

I was with my uncle when he chased 3 bank robbers down the main drag of town, he was firing out the window telling me to get on the floor. He caught them, one tried to take go for a shotgun and he shot the guy in the lower belly and put him down. The other two got on the ground. None of that would happen today. My uncle got a commendation, that would never happen as he was chasing a car shooting like a cowboy with a civilian kid in the car! Later, I worked with law enforcement, I was not a commissioned officer but I was in the heat of it a few times. Things have changed since those days, liability is a big deal. 

My son was a Marine MP, some small town bullies with a badge bush wacked him while he was jogging, granted it was 3 AM, but he's a white guy and gets up early and jogs when he can't sleep. They said nothing but were hiding in a field out of their cars when he topped a hill and tazzed him three times. When they realized who he was they fabricated their story. I'm not a father who says my son is a saint, he did attend a seminary college and I have not known him to lie since he was about 10 years old as he learned that you'll get caught eventually. Since the officers didn't have their ducks in a row with the same story, I'll believe him. Legal action is pending against that police department and the officers involved. I have asked around as well, attorneys and other officers, those cops have a bad reputation and have been sued before and the city lost. My goal is to get their badge and run them out of the area ensuring they never get another LEO job, I'm confident that will be the outcome. 
I don't dislike cops but I don't trust any cop I don't know personally and that list is getting smaller as the guys I know are retiring and they have similar views as mine quietly. 
College kids with criminal justice degrees are getting hired as officer, some can't fight their way out of wet paper bag in the rain. Many have attitudes and need their tails kicked, some just aren't suited for the real job at hand. There is a gang mentality that gives them courage and comfort with a CYA motivation. 
And, cops today need a degree in psychology more than marksman badge and bad azz attitude. It's a tough job, no doubt about it and I salute the good ones! The other issue is money, small towns like Furgeson can't pay top dollar. That means small towns either get those from there or they get the bottom of the graduating class so to speak. 

Sorry for the rant, but this stuff gets me going. I'm speculating as to what went on and what will happen, we will see. Sorry to get off topic, but it's related in the big picture, no, there won't be a racist shooting war. On the whole, I'm guessing it will get worse too, I don't think citizens will get involved and make changes from the top to bottom and effect changes in policies, but it could happen.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

The country is already Balkanized. Half the country wants what it doesn't have and believes federal control is the answer...and half just wants to be left alone. A half dozen states want secession or at least regional control of their lives. Government wants more control, more money and more votes, while the citizens want the opposite. 

Political parties no longer campaign on their platforms, but instead pay mudslingers to destroy their opposition's reputation. Honorable people no longer run for office, knowing that the deep pockets of power brokers will buy enough lies and innuendo to destroy honesty and integrity.

I wouldn't be at all shocked to hear of violence involving the government and normal citizens. One overzealous fed trampling on a perceived right could ignite another event like Waco or Ruby Ridge. The difference is that the citizenry won't tolerate the response to those two situations, like it did before. Then it remains to be seen if there are enough wise people with a powerful voice to quell the violence, and I certainly don't see anyone capable of doing that today


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Ozarker said:


> ...A couple years ago a cop shot a college student who was drunk in his apartment and had a knife standing in his living room, the cop was more than 20 feet away on the porch and it was a justified shooting...


The Tueller Drill. Someone 21 feet away with a knife can cover the distance and stab their target averaged under 1.5 seconds. Time to draw and fire is on average 1.25 seconds. This does not take into account of situational awareness and reflexes.


----------



## Badley (Aug 18, 2014)

I agree that we must just wait til all the facts are out in the open. So far it has been somewhat one sided. As to the OP question, I think an economic collapse is more likely than an all out race war.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

VoorTrekker said:


> The Tueller Drill. Someone 21 feet away with a knife can cover the distance and stab their target averaged under 1.5 seconds. Time to draw and fire is on average 1.25 seconds. This does not take into account of situational awareness and reflexes.


Controlled environment, does the target move? Is the target trained? Is the attacker intoxicated? It would be more interesting to take a male non-trained college English major, non-athlete type, a tad over weight, get him at a 2.0 blood alcohol level and hand him a kitchen knife and see if he could attack a fixed target from 21 feet, with a killing blow in 1.5 seconds. Now, do it again with a moving target, then again with a target trained in close quarters combat and defensive training. My money says this attacker doesn't have much of a chance in the last situation.

It's flawed tests in a controlled environments that are used as a basis for justifications to avoid police liability. Give officers a sense of fearing situations and using deadly force, and why?

It all boils down to money, an LEO can not take any risk whatsoever, they get hurt it's a medial claim, hospital bills, retirement from duty and that flows through to the training and effects attitudes.

That kid was the only person in the apartment, it was on a second story of a house with an open stair case, the officer was standing outside at the top of the steps. One officer was in the yard downstairs. There was shouting and the officer was giving commands for an arrest. The kid grabbed a knife and was not approaching the officer he was holding it and yelling. No guns were suspected in the dwelling.

If that officer had not been so tied up in requiring instant gratifications of his authority and just gone to the bottom of the stairs, blocking the exit and called in backup it would have been a different outcome I'd say. Is an hour of the officers time worth more than that kids life? But no, that officer wouldn't yield one inch and his immediate requirement for unconditional compliance got that drunken kid killed.

Then what happens? The LEO realizes what happened and he feels bad and has to live with it (some don't care if the truth were known). His fellow officers gather around him, pats on the back....man, you did what you had to, it's not your fault! The boss says I have to put you on leave with pay, he comes back and gets a check up and has light duty until cleared for duty, often weeks later. Other officers examine the details and investigate, the LEO is cleared and others see what goes on, the thought that some really bad guys are out there and the use of force is reinforced and justified in their eyes. Pretty soon you get a department full of short fused control types ready to be confrontational at the drop of a hat.

I'm sure we have some LEOs here, tell me none of this happens or isn't true  IMO, it's poor training, liability, financial constraints, attitudes of requiring immediate compliance without consideration to the circumstances, political ramifications and poor public relations at the individual LEO level. Well, just IMO.

BTW, might be closer to your shooting war, "protestors" shot other "protestors" now I'm thinking maybe there is a bit of gang stuff going on in the crowd. I wonder too how many undercover types are among the protestors? The intelligence guys are having a field day, cameras rolling to get every face out there, background checks, known relationships established.

I have a neighbor at my cabin who is a homicide detective in St. Louis, I'm sure I'll be getting all kinds of feedback later on. Gosh, his wife might be on this site..... if so, let's keep this under wraps, LOL. :ignore:


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know if a race war is on the horizon as much as between people who cherish freedom and those who would destroy it in the name of religion or other nonsense. The bigger issue will most likely be a breakup of the country due to financial collapse. Our welfare economy is going to reach a breaking point at some time in the near future. By that I mean in our children's lifetime. 

I agree that the major urban centers of this country have decayed to the point that collapses like Detroit will become the common place as it all falls apart. When California no longer has water to drink what do we do? Water, food, fuel and other shortages will push us to the brink and possibly over it. As one California conservative put it you cannot legislate away stupid.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> The Tueller Drill. Someone 21 feet away with a knife can cover the distance and stab their target averaged under 1.5 seconds. Time to draw and fire is on average 1.25 seconds. This does not take into account of situational awareness and reflexes.


This is well known in hand to hand combat schools.
The one I was associated with used a police training video to drive this home.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

The sad thing is we are preoccupied with a possible race war. Today I heard on the radio about an American being decapitated. By those who hate us and our way of life. That's the war I worry about and if it comes which is a real possibility if TSHTF. I won't care what the guy next to me looks like.


----------



## M1-thum (Aug 22, 2014)

alwaysready said:


> The sad thing is we are preoccupied with a possible race war. Today I heard on the radio about an American being decapitated. By those who hate us and our way of life. That's the war I worry about and if it comes which is a real possibility if TSHTF. I won't care what the guy next to me looks like.


I couldn't have said it better myself. IMHO I think we as Americans can sit pretty so to say and not have a thing to worry about so long as 3 things happen. 1 grocery stores are full 2 EBT cards work 3 there's cheap liquor to numb the pain. I think terrorism is more of a threat than an organized race war of any kind.

I sincerely believe Americans white, black, yellow, brown, purple whatever can and will turn on each other within hours of a terrorist attack that disrupts (or destroys) the ability of the current, broken, system to function. I don't think we'd see an all out race war, but we'd see people revert to tribe mentalities relying on those like themselves to survive. Protecting their "tribe" to survive


----------



## M1-thum (Aug 22, 2014)

I couldn't have said it better myself. IMHO I think terrorism is more of a threat than an organized race war of any kind.

I sincerely believe Americans white, black, yellow, brown, purple whatever can and will turn on each other within hours of a terrorist attack that disrupts (or destroys) the ability of the current, broken, system to function. I don't think we'd see an all out race war, but we'd see people revert to tribe mentalities relying on those like themselves to survive. Protecting their "tribe" to survive


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

alwaysready said:


> The sad thing is we are preoccupied with a possible race war. Today I heard on the radio about an American being decapitated. By those who hate us and our way of life. That's the war I worry about and if it comes which is a real possibility if TSHTF. I won't care what the guy next to me looks like.


Doesn't the fedgov hate our way of life now?

It was a Brit who decapitated him. People may not know this but more and more Europeans hate America for still being in their countries with bases and for bullying the rest of the world with our military. I'm talking about White non-religious Europeans. But that won't bring a race war we're talking about.

Some people still believe in the Boogeyman behind every bush is going to get us. The USA would've invaded Syria if the Brits hadn't told us to piss off this time. Good for them. Good for those of us who know the fedgov isn't on the side of Americans and our freedoms.


----------



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

BlueShoe said:


> Doesn't the fedgov hate our way of life now?
> 
> It was a Brit who decapitated him.QUOTE]
> 
> That's like saying Americans decapitated the British soldier Lee Rigby in London because they are African Americans. The 3rdworld flood predicted in the book "Camp of Saints" has come to pass.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Well no, not even close, actually. It's only _like_ saying it was a Brit who decapitated him, because it was. I heard a discussion on NPR wherein they were debating whether the decapitation actually occurred. Globalists are forcing the 3rd world immigration on Europe as well as here in America.

But as to Lee Rigby, which is not related to this story...

http://britishdemocraticparty.org/who-killed-drummer-rigby/

"_There is no doubt that Nigerian Immigrants Michael Adebolajo and Michael Adebowale killed Drummer Lee Rigby._"


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

You pays your ticket and you's take your chances.

First I hate reporters most make grandiose statements or off the cuff judgments without any real knowledge of a situation.
Or worse tainted by their own ideology.

What part of kill all the Jews and all Americans and Christians do these
Reporters not understand.
just because some reporters have been lucky and the groups needed 
their support they went unmolested ISIS is not warm and fuzzy .
They are power mad with their success in all the territory they have 
gained and do not feel the need for world support they seem to feel they 
are a force to be reckoned with and are flexing their muscles by killing 
white / English / speaking members of the press.
this is a slap in the face of Britain and I may be wrong but England 
is seen as the seat of the white devils as well as America.
England is also seen as a American partner and a Christian nation.
Regardless of the reality this is how Jihad's / ISIS sees it, 

Problem with reporters they feel autonomous above the fray and their 
personal feelings isolate them from being challenged.
They have now met a group that does not give a damn about their 
socio-political views or feel the need to express their religious views
they are backed by Iran and feel that they are going to bring about 
the Madi the last holy ruler ( if memory serves) 
This ruler will place all who do not accept their ways to the sword and 
will rule the world with a iron fist.

I do not care what religion you are or none if it is not theirs your out of luck.

Everyone feel all better now ? the third world war is right around 
the corner some other rather glaring events could happen in a short 
time it all depends on a few minor details and ideals.
I will not mention it it is all to possible and horrible to contemplate.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Reporters are parasites. They believe they're the enlightened ones.

YES: Britain and America are seen as the power behind the trouble being stirred up in the area, and it's correct that we ARE doing that. America is the money and muscle. Britain is in the highest command structure along with America.

NO: this is not Iran nor Syria behind this. Al Qaeda and IS (ISIS, ISL) hate Iran Shia and Syrian Alawites. IS (ISIS, ISL) is the rebels we've been backing and are POed that a 'Christian' nation put Shia in power in Iraq over them. Sunnis were in power until we toppled Saddam. And thousands of Jews live in Iran and always have. Talk radio and TV are mostly lying 'journalists' claiming Iranians want to kill Jews. One is guaranteed a spot on their Parliament, and women serve on it as well. Try that in Saudi Arabia.

Ultimately, everything America does there is for Saudi Arabia and Israel. They've been wanting us directly in regional struggles for decades (and now they have it) and American taxpayers own the debt for our own enslavement here and over there at the hands of ever intrusive fed gov.

This is Sunni/Wahabi against Shia/Aliwite. Iran and Syria are Alawite/Shia ruled. Al Qaeda and ISL (ISIS/IS) is Sunni/Wahabi. This is not Iran backing the bad guys. It's America backing them in Syria and they spread. The Christians are being run out and killed by the people America is funding in Syria to overthrow Assad. Sunni/Wahabis in Saudi Arabia, Israel, Qatar, the UAB and other minor backers of IS. That's how jacked up American foreign policy is now.

Something else to consider is that Iranians are NOT Arabs and take a look at Bashar Assad's family's eyes/skin pigment and tell me they're Arabs. Not even. Those are westerners.










Look at that youngest child's eyes. Blue like Bashar's.










On MEMORIAL DAY of 2013 McCain flew to meet these rebels in Syria to embarrass Obama into more support for the people ousting and murdering Christians.










http://politicalvelcraft.org/2013/1...syria-as-population-continues-to-be-targeted/

How come Christians were relatively fine over there until America started backing overthrows? Because Saudi Arabia and Israel want it this way. And a broke America with asleep citizens is their (and the UN's) slut.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

More along the lines of ethic cleansing ala Serbia, Yugoslavia etc. I think. So you'll have to watch where you live, of course I suppose that makes me a racist now. Read Matthew Bracken on this issue.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Something interesting about the Serbian/Yugoslav region is that it as Christians killing Muslims attempting to cleanse the region of them.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't fear any kind or type of race war. We are a nation of mutts. The true war will end up when the radicals that are already here and those that are walking across the Rio Grande , attempt to bring about a caliphate. It will look much like the long drawn out war between the people of Israel and hamas. The attacks will start in the cities and large public water supplies and crowded places. But before that happens the battles will be between those who seek to provide for themselves and those who feel entitled for handouts and have become dependent on them and the government that provides them. Any type of disruption will become an excuse. Color of one"s skin will have nothing to due with it. Those of you who live near the population centers will not be able to avoid either and will be sucked in whether you are prepared or not..


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I don't think we have have to worry about a race war. There may be some scattered gangs that recruit and operate on ethnic lines but as far as a widespread race war I don't buy it.


----------

